# KayakKevin update



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

kevin and i made our way across the bay yesterday in oppo-dicted and extremely sub par weather. thanks to everyone who wished him luck on his way. More importantly SPOT is tracking his every move, so we all can watch his every move via the internet. just go to kayakkevin.com and click on the bay map on the main page. kevin told me to say thanx to all of you whose good luck posts came after departure.
thanks everyone. 
Lee williams


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Lee, you paddled across the Bay with him?

How long did it take ya?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

what kinda kayaks are y'all using for this?


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

about ten hours. with breaks at the second, third, and fourth.


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

kevin has an ocean kayak manta, and i used his prowler 15


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Edit: Nevermind. Lee and I posted at the same time.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

How was the water condition?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

looks like he is almost directly across the bay from me right now.. That spot thing is pretty cool..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here is the link so that you can follow Kevin on his trek.

http://share.findmespot.com/shared/faces/viewspots.jsp?&glId=07LFJVrmHWVrh9E3N86oakCW2vvVtyMhS


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

If he can get that kind on progress in this heat, gotta respect his abilities. Way to go Kev.!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

This is defeintely way cool. Looks like a blast.


----------

